# JLC vs. Glashutte, need your help



## dannyt.33

I have to decide between a Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar and a JLC Master Calender, both SS. First off, are these considered high end? And what would you choose? :think:

Glashutte:
















JLC:
















I want your biased opinion so no "get what you like" please and thanks!


----------



## reuswatch

I really like JLC, but to me that dial seems cluttered. I much prefer the clean esthetics of the GO. The power reserve seems like one complication too many. 
Good luck with the choice.
-rob


----------



## portauto

Both manufacturers are top tier, and both watches are exceptional timepieces. I'm biased towards the GO, clean and simple face, love the big date, the movement is just gorgeous, German craftsmanship, lesser known manufacturer. And a third the price of a Lange 1. The PanoMaticLunar is the next watch on my own list.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## Watchbreath

Apples v grapes, but I would 'go' with the GO. I'm not much on annual calenders. The last picture is terrible, it's on 
its crown and a watch on its crown, is upside down.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

GO with its clean aesthetics, and decorated movement beats out the JLC.


----------



## cholack

First, I have to commend you on your fine tastes. Both are great models from great manufacture houses. 

I have tried both of them on, and I had ALMOST bought the Panomatic Lunar. For me, it was just a tad bit too small. Size aside, I thought it's fit and finish was excellent and, more importantly, above the JLC Master Calendar. If you look around the net, you'll find many opinions that applaud its style - it is a classic to-be. As for the JLC Master Calendar, on paper I loved it, but on the wrist it just didn't do it for me; not sure what it was, but it just didn't give me an emotional connection.


----------



## Xspect

I really like the GO. The only thing that concerns me is it smaller size. But hey my wrists are 7.5" so if your wrist are <7" I think it'll look stunning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliisloo

I am no expert but I'd say both are high end.

With that out of the way, its a tough decision between the two. Both are beautiful watches. But since you asked for biased opinion, I will give you my 2c 

GO movement is exquisite. But I can't make sense of buying a watch purely on movement's beauty. As for the dial I always find the off center hands on GO Pano range hard to digest. It looks pretty but, functionally speaking, looks a waste of space.

JLC is much prettier dial and the sunray silver finish is gorgeous. However, as said by another poster, RDM is one complication too many. It makes the dial a too busy. 

If I have to pick one of these two, I'd go for JLC. One balance I think JLC will age better and you will like it more and more over time. Dial design of GO, OTOH, might get a bit tiring after a while.


----------



## Janne

Of these 2, I go with the JLC. Nicer, more symmetric dial. Easier to read, with more complications.

Both of these manufacturers are certainly High End!


----------



## Bidle

Both nice watches with a very nice finish, still I would go for the JLC. I just like the looks better! But at the end you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## H2KA

+1 for the GO.. How about the new MUT Moon from JLC though?

http://images.askmen.com/fashion/watch/1295563743_jaeger-lecoultre-master-ultra-thin-moon-39_1.jpg


----------



## Janne

IMO JLC made a bad misstake with that one. For it to be Ultra Thin, they sacrified the date pointer, day and month.

(The old Master Moon is now not available anymore.)

I do not know for how many people the moonphase is more important that the other complications.

I saw it today at Kirk's (my local AD downtown) and I was not terribly impressed


----------



## H2KA

It still has date pointer.. No day & month though..


----------



## Janne

Ops, I thought that was the Second! Still, a large sacrifice.



H2KA said:


> It still has date pointer.. No day & month though..


----------



## phunky_monkey

The GO for me. Not that I dislike the JLC, but the Panomatic is an absolute stunner in my books and something that I'd love to own.


----------



## mparker

Fit, finish, craftsmanship, ergonomics, history ... JLC by a wide margin for me.


----------



## cp_ste.croix

having tried on the JLC and bought the GO...well, you can see my preference. I do not think that there is any substantial difference in fit, finish or quality at all.


----------



## Firmin

JLC.


I dont like the small dials of Glashutte Original


----------



## cholack

cp_ste.croix said:


> having tried on the JLC and bought the GO...well, you can see my preference. I do not think that there is any substantial difference in fit, finish or quality at all.


+1. Agreed. As I've said before, fit, finish and quality is on par or BETTER than the JLC model you are considering.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Watchbreath said:


> Apples v grapes, but I would 'go' with the GO. I'm not much on annual calenders. The last picture is terrible, it's on
> its crown and a watch on its crown, is upside down.


You're nothing if not consistent, Watchbreath. Apples and grapes? Really? If I'm making a fruit analogy here I'm going with Gala vs. Fuji. It's not like he's comparing the GO to a G-Shock. Sheesh.

And to Dannyt...put me down for that gorgeous GO, too, for the reasons given by emmanuelgoldstein.


----------



## pexyme

The off-centred dial, finish, completely in-house from beginning to end. Glasshute it is.
Have you considered it in the dark dial, XL size?


----------



## mer6

I'm not a fan of the XL, my wrist size is smaller, but I do like the dark bezel.

Go with the GO


----------



## budhudson

JLC for me for sure


----------



## pexyme

budhudson said:


> JLC for me for sure


So biased!!!!;-)


----------



## budhudson

Hardly biased (ignoring my signature)

Question was which one

My choice would be JLC

Nothing against Glashutte at all just of the 2 choices JLC would be mine


----------



## pexyme

budhudson said:


> Hardly biased (ignoring my signature)
> 
> Question was which one
> 
> My choice would be JLC
> 
> Nothing against Glashutte at all just of the 2 choices JLC would be mine


Please turn on your sense of humour switch.
I was joking (see the emoticon wink?).
If you look at my signature, you will see an equal amount of bias! ;-)
(That's another emoticon wink)


----------



## hyungster

pexyme said:


> The off-centred dial, finish, completely in-house from beginning to end. Glasshute it is.
> Have you considered it in the dark dial, XL size?


I totally agree here. I'm not a off centered dial fan, but GO does a great job of balancing it and keeping it clean. the movement is also shown so beautifully and compared to the JLC, the GO is a big winner. You can wear this watch face down and still stare at it. And the case is so beautiful on the GO.

If you are still leaning on the JLC, i think it may be the band. I didn't care much for the Master Controller until i saw one with a black croc band.

But i'd go for the GO in this bout, hands down.


----------



## atennisplayah

JLC moonphases hit a soft spot for me...ga also looks great but cant go wrong with the jlc in house movement also.


----------



## budhudson

pexyme said:


> Please turn on your sense of humour switch.
> I was joking (see the emoticon wink?).
> If you look at my signature, you will see an equal amount of bias! ;-)
> (That's another emoticon wink)


Hey mate

My mistake - never take notice of the little yellow faces (just read and reply) so will take more notice in future. Sense of humour remains intact

I nearly made comment about your 'bias' with your signature but i am only less than a week old on here so held back for fear of upsetting someone so quickly haha

Cheers

Mark


----------



## pexyme

budhudson said:


> Hey mate
> 
> My mistake - never take notice of the little yellow faces (just read and reply) so will take more notice in future. Sense of humour remains intact
> 
> I nearly made comment about your 'bias' with your signature but i am only less than a week old on here so held back for fear of upsetting someone so quickly haha
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


No worries dude!!!!
Don't be afraid to hold back.
Check out the Ugliest watch thread in the Public Forum and let your contempt spew forth! :-d


----------



## celter

I like both GO and JLC but in this case there is no doubt in my mind. The winner is........drumroll...........JLC


----------



## BenL

The JLC is a relatively smaller watch, so you need to take that into account. Personally, I like like the JLC brand more, but the Panomatic Lunar is better looking.


----------



## Fantasio

My opinion of the winner:
Dial: GO
Movement: GO
Brand: GO

So for me GO wins 3-0.

Still have a lot respect for JLC, but between these two models there's no doubt of the winner.


----------



## Janne

pexyme said:


> The off-centred dial, finish, completely in-house from beginning to end. Glasshute it is.
> Have you considered it in the dark dial, XL size?


You mean the JLC movement is based on a Citizen?
Finished maybe in Switzerland, but assembled in N.Korea?
;-)


----------



## edeag3

LOL, i'm pretty sure it's built by elves from middle earth.



Janne said:


> You mean the JLC movement is based on a Citizen?
> Finished maybe in Switzerland, but assembled in N.Korea?
> ;-)


----------



## shuriken

in terms of price, how much would the GO cost?


----------



## pukematrixx

Having just bought the JLC I am clearly partial. I looked at both of these watches and on my PC i much preferred the GO. However in person and more importantly on the wrist the JLC looked cleaner, more traditional lines per say. I actually like having the power reserve meter because quite frankly i don't wear it every day and resetting everything on that watch if I forget to wind it or put it in the winder is just a massive pain the ass.


----------



## stratct

JLC IMO,


----------



## iim7v7im7

Actually, the JLC that you want to compare to a GO PML is this one...
















Both are beautiful watches. The decision comes down to style preference.



Bob


----------



## v76

I have heard from a couple of watchmakers that the finish of the keyless works and the dial-side of the movement of GO watches is just not in the same playing field as JLC. However, this shouldn't affect the accuracy or reliability of the movement.


----------



## Ados

v76 said:


> However, this shouldn't affect the accuracy or reliability of the movement.


Here is my impression of the accuracy of the JLC cal. 924:










As my watch is running a little fast it will proberly be laying on the side the night over ;-)

All the best
Ados


----------



## NWP627

Personally I like the JLC better than the GO. It probably has to do with the look of the GO's dial.


----------



## Roller.959

phunky_monkey said:


> The GO for me. Not that I dislike the JLC, but the Panomatic is an absolute stunner in my books and something that I'd love to own.


^What he said.


----------



## tomsimac

Anything Glasshutte 
anyone sen the new Tutima? They are so alike. Moved back to town and will be on my list for sure
both watches shine, but the first is a real stunner


----------



## The1

I'm of two minds on this. Both are beautiful. I don't know if I could live with the off center face on the GO, but at the same time, there's something that bugs me about the JLC (can't quite put my finger on it, maybe another lack of symmetry)

It's a tough decision.

And I'm not going to help you make it.

Instead I'm just going to say "get both!"


----------



## BA211

iim7v7im7 said:


> Actually, the JLC that you want to compare to a GO PML is this one...
> 
> View attachment 605339
> 
> View attachment 605340
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful watches. The decision comes down to style preference.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


I agree. This is the one to compare with.


----------



## APZ06

wow funny im in the exact same boat as you and had it narrowed down to the same two watches. . i just recently started to give the iwc portuguese 7 day some thought . . .


----------



## hkustch

+1 for GO. Both are understated but I like its cleaner design, nice finishing and decoration. The dial arrangement is more "special" to me, comparing to most swiss watches out there.


----------



## The1

I really need to stop coming to this form, this thread is making me want to pick up that GO, the movement is so pretty....


----------



## mikeyc

I've always been a big JLC fanboy but I recently tried on the GO and its just stunning in the flesh. Its a surprisingly heavy and substantial watch when you handle it the quality is very apparent. Also the movement on the back is just so beautiful I could stare at it all day. So I would now go for the GO!


----------



## Redemption

I don't have a lot of knowledge regarding GO and I do really love JLC as a brand and they make beautiful watches however I think for this example, the GO gets my vote. It has a very ALS presence to it in relation to the german simplicity which in my opinion, looks better than the JLC in question. Although, I think you need to factor in where and when you will be wearing this watch. If you're a director of a company or something similar (not necessarily a director or upper management but a respected position) I think the GO would be great. If it's for more of a casual, wear it out to lunch kinda watch then perhaps the JLC is a better choice.

There are some factors which need to be considered, age, occupation, what you have in your collection etc. If you could elaborate on these then perhaps we can help further.

Either way, both are stunning watches and I like them both. Very much.


----------



## mleok

I agree that the JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon is the more natural comparison. Comparing this to the PanoMaticLunar, I prefer the design aesthetic and functional aspects of the JLC MUT Moon, since it more closely reflects how I use my watch, which is primarily to determine the time, as opposed to the date. I don't really like the asymmetric dial placement of the GO, and the big date is a bit overpowering on a dress watch. I also can't shake the sense that a Glashutte Original is just a more affordable alternative to an A. Lange & Sohne.


----------



## Dancing Fire

i'll take both!!


----------

